# gaming pc for 50k



## Shivam Pancholi (Dec 15, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans:
gaming.each and every single game available(or will be available in next 1-2 years) for pc, on med-high-ultra settings, no exceptions. some photoshop, office 2013

usual net surfing and watching movies in full hd.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.

Ans:
50k, can extend upto max 52k, not more....

3. Planning to overclock?

Ans:
not now, but in future, yes


4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?

Ans:
windows 7 x64 or windows 8 x64


5. How much hard drive space is needed?

Ans:
500gb-1tb, + ssd if needed

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.

Ans:
yep, buying moniter, full hd led 20-22 inch

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?

Ans:
graphic card, my brother is going to give me hd 7850 or 7870, so i'll be using it....


8. When are you planning to buy the system?

Ans:
before 31st december...

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

Ans:
i've built it in the lab so, i'm going to build it my self with help of videos(if needed), or by an assembler if it become too complex...

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?

Ans:
i am from vadodara, and i can buy online.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?

Ans.
i have actually selected some componants...more suggestions are welcome, and i'm really confused
MoBo            : ASRock Z77 Pro4 OR ASRock Z77 Xtreme4
Processor      : Intel Core i5 3570K/3770K
Cabinet         : Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat, Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus
RAM              : G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB x 2 OR 4 GB x 2
                      Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 x 2 OR 4 GB x 2(depends on budget)
PSU              : Seasonic S12II 520 Watts, Seasonic S12II 620 Watts, Seasonic ECO 600

thanks in advance for replies...


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

ComponentNamePriceCPUCore i5 3570K14,000MotherboardASUS P8Z77-M11,000RAMG.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 8GB (2x4GB) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)3,400PSUCorsair GS5004,000CabinetCM HAF 912 Combat4,500HDDSeagate Barracuda 1TB4,400MonitorAOC 21.5 inch LED - I2251FW9,000Optical DriveAny Asus/LG DVD Writer900CPU CoolerDeepcool ICEEDGE 400 XT2,000Keyboard / MouseLogitech Gaming Combo G1001,600SpeakerLogitech Z313 2.12,000 Total56,800


----------



## Shivam Pancholi (Dec 15, 2012)

awesome table @mandarpalshikar.....

some queries, 
there r two varient with of ASUS P8Z77-M , standard and pro with price difference is 300 rs, which one is better and why?
also about mobo, the asrock z77 pro4 is looking good at around 8-8.5 k bucks, so if i buy it, will it have any problems? because i've seen some very good reviews about it....
i know asus is no.1 mobo manufacture, but i just want to know the main advantages of giving 2.5-3k extra bucks to asus......

hdd choice is awesome, i'm gonna get it, 7200rpm at 4.4k 

about psu, Seasonic S12II 520 Watts is at 4.1k here in one of the shops, so can i go with it? also 520(or 500) watts will be enough for hd 7870 or 7850?

now AOC 21.5 inch LED - I2251FW, is available at fk @8.9k, but there is LG 21.5 inch LED - E2242C  @9.1k and Samsung 21.5 inch LED - S22B370H @9.5k...s, which of these is better?


is cpu cooler currently needed, as i'm not going to overclock for atleast 5-6 months, so i can buy it later...is the stock cooler good for 6-8 hours of daily gaming?

everything else is awesome, thanks again for reply.....


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

1. If diff is only 300k between M and M-pro then go for M pro as its has got better audio chipset and more ports such as USB, etc.
2. Asus mobos have the best build quality so spending extra 2k on it will ensure that yout mobo lasts long and don't give you any trouble. 1st choice should be Asus then Gigabyte & MSI and then ASRock. ASRock is relatively new company compared to others. VRM on asrock mobos in lower price brackets are not good compared to Asus. So its better to go for Asus mobo than ASRock at this price since you are thinking about OCing in future.
3. Seasonic might have warranty issues in case of replacements. recommended PSU for 7870 is 500W officially by AMD.
4. Pick any monitor that suits you aesthetically... like shape / glossiness, etc.
5. Stock cooler is a horror story. So get the aftermarket cooler right away and don't ever install the stock one he he he


----------



## Shivam Pancholi (Dec 15, 2012)

hey thanks for quick reply, 
i'm hoping for price drops.. (as there is min 10 days till i buy the system)
can you suggest any other cpu cooler,then deepcool(looks new company to me), also the cooler you suggested is big in size, so won't it block one of the ram slot?
some coolers i think good are CM Hyper 212 EVO(2.1k), CM Vortex Plus(1.9k),CM Hyper 212 plus(2.4k), i don't mind to go with deepcool(as long as its good), but i want to be sure.....
thanks again...


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

CM Hyper EVO is also very good Cooler and it won't block and RAM slot for sure.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

Alternative is CM Hyper 212 EVO, I'm using it myself.... but all these coolers will block first RAM slot if you don't chose low-profile memory. I use G.Skill Sniper series RAM which is low-profile. It fits in very well with 212. But you can use other slots for dual channel memory performance. Seldom you would be using all 4 slots.. right?
Deepcool is a good company as well. Don't worry about there quality.


----------



## Shivam Pancholi (Dec 15, 2012)

hey guys, thanks for reply again....
so, i'll buy either CM evo 212 or Deepcool ICEEDGE 400 XT...
about low profile memory, isn't Gskill  RipjawsX has low profile spreaders?(or am i misunderstanding something)....

about memory...can i order two of these
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL): Flipkart.com

or one of these

G.Skill Sniper DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR): Flipkart.com

or

G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL): Flipkart.com

which of these is better, and why 2x4 gb "bundle" is more expensive then buying 2 4gb sticks seperately?

thanks again....


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

2 x 4Gb are expensive since they act in dual channel mode providing a bit more memory bandwidth compared to single stick 4gb. I'm personally using the Snipers but people have reported that RipjawsX performs better.
And yes both of them will fit with Hyper 212 without issues. Sniper is a bit less in height compared to RipjawsX.


----------



## Shivam Pancholi (Dec 15, 2012)

thanks for reply, 
so if i buy two 4gb sticks, each priced at 1498 rs, it'll be 2996 rs, so it'll be cheaper then 2x4gb combo(3348 rs). 
my question is, will it impact the performance at any level? or i'll get the same performance?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

Its not like that... when they sell you 2x 4gb sticks in one packet they are tested to work with each other to give you dual channel performance. So they are called paired sticks.
If you buy them separately like you said... they may not work in dual channel mode if they don't match


----------



## Shivam Pancholi (Dec 15, 2012)

ok, then i'll buy the bundle..., better play it safe.....
thanks again.....


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2012)

Yea, ripjawsx > sniper for gaming, whereas sniper > ripjawsx for over locking.
The two 8 GB ( 4GB * 2 ) kit costs more because it can be used in dual channel to get twice the bandwidth. Technically, two 4GB sticks of the same model  separately should work fine in dual channel but getting the 4gb * 2 kit ensures better compatibility. Get it from primeabgb.com @ 2.7k.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

Neo said:


> Yea, ripjawsx > sniper for gaming, whereas *sniper > ripjawsx for over locking.*
> The two 8 GB ( 4GB * 2 ) kit costs more because it can be used in dual channel to get twice the bandwidth. Technically, two 4GB sticks of the same model  separately should work fine in dual channel but getting the 4gb * 2 kit ensures better compatibility. Get it from primeabgb.com @ 2.7k.



Found out that even Sniper is very bad at OCing... I couldn't get my sticks to OC 

Anyways now have bought G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB 2400MHz CL10 kit. Waiting for it to get in my hands in 2 days.


----------



## Shivam Pancholi (Dec 15, 2012)

2.7k , awesome, thanks neo....

edit: i'm not gonna overclock memory, so ripjawsx will be good for me...


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Anyways now have bought G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB 2400MHz CL10 kit. Waiting for it to get in my hands in 2 days.


Mother if GOD! WOW! Congrats. Btw, why did you order 16GB? If you have extra money, you can donate to people like me you know 



Shivam Pancholi said:


> 2.7k , awesome, thanks neo....


NP


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

Bought it from newegg.com... my friend was in US last week... he'll come back tomorrow night.
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-2400C10D-16GTX

Costed 140 USD i.e. 7.5K INR only


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Bought it from newegg.com... my friend was in US last week... he'll come back tomorrow night.
> Newegg.com - G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-2400C10D-16GTX
> 
> Costed 140 USD i.e. 7.5K INR only



Whats its price in India ??


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Whats its price in India ??



Dont expect anything less than 20k, not sure though


----------



## Myth (Dec 15, 2012)

G.Skill TridentX DDR3 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) PC RAM (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) 15.8k. lol


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

18k + shipping + octori at mdcomputers.in
15.8k at flipkart.com

I don't how... but primeabgb.com has it listed for 8k + shipping + octroi

must be some mistake from there side.


----------



## Myth (Dec 15, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> 18k + shipping + octori at mdcomputers.in
> 15.8k at flipkart.com
> 
> I don't how... *but primeabgb.com has it listed for 8k + shipping + octroi*
> ...



If they dont charge 7k for shipping + octroi, this is a steal.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

ha ha ha... then grab it guys


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> I don't how... but primeabgb.com has it listed for 8k + shipping + octroi
> 
> must be some mistake from there side.


If its unbelievable, dont believe. That 20k price I saw was ~4months back. And now 15k, omaigod!


----------



## Shivam Pancholi (Dec 21, 2012)

ok, guys i'm 4-5 days away from buying my new system.
now, i want to know something about some other components i've selected, which are cheaper then previous components......

1st...mobo

ok how are these MoBo(s)

1. MSI Z77MA-G45 @ Rs.7770
MSI Z77MA-G45 Motherboard: Flipkart.com

2. Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H @ Rs.9103
Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H Motherboard: Flipkart.com

3.Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 @ Rs.9826
Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 Motherboard: Flipkart.com

the cheaper, the better..... 

2nd HDD
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB(WD5000AAKX), is it good?
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD5000AAKX): Flipkart.com

3rd...Cooler....

is "Deepcool ICEEDGE 400 XT" , as good as "Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO"?
how is "Deepcool GAMMAXX400"?

i'm getting these three at same price, so which one is better?(i'm going to overclock i5 3570k upto 4.5 ghz)

4th....and u guys also suggest the non-overclocking combination of processor + mobo, future proof(for 3 years at least)......the cheaper, the better again...i'll add a high end gfx card in future.......

5th...PSU
is corsair CMPSU-600GUK good?
Corsair CMPSU-600GUK 600 Watts PSU: Flipkart.com

or i'll be ok with this one....
Seasonic S12II 520
Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU: Flipkart.com

here's my other parts selected........

processor - i5 3570k
gfx card   - hd 7850/7870/7950(if budget allows) or gtx 660ti(again budget)
moniter    - aoc 21.5 inch full hd led..
RAM        - g.skill ripjaws.x 4x 2gb 
cabinet    - CM HAF 912 Combat/Corsair 300R/CM elite 431 Plus


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

1. Get the last mobo you mentioned or better get a ASUS one
2. As for HDD why don't you get a 1 TB
3. For CPU Cooler you can go with Cooler Master also very good cooler
4. Stick to Corsair for PSU.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 21, 2012)

Regarding Ram query for Dual channel configuration, if you are buying two single modules of exact same model, they will run in dual channel configuration without any issues. It is not like that you have to buy only dual channel kit. So if you are getting two single module at a cheaper price than that of a dual channel kit, go for it. Just make sure they are having same speed and latency which for Ripjaw-X is 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24


----------



## Shivam Pancholi (Dec 24, 2012)

ok, guys, thanks for replies....
i have some bad news,... , see my bro was going to give me his hd 7870, but yesterday, when trying to overclock, the chip blasted,burned, idk wht exactly happened, but as i saw today, its completely useless now, and he also can't seem to find the invoice, so warranty doesn't covers it.... , that means no hd 7870 for me......

now, as i'm not going to get gfx card, i want to make some changes to my config...
no suggest me a non-overclocking gaming combo of MoBo + CPU around 17-19k, as i'll buy a HD 7770 OC this one
Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R777OC-1GD 1 GB GDDR5  
Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R777OC-1GD 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Flipkart.com

or this one
MSI AMD R7770-2PMD1GD5 1 GB GDDR5 
MSI AMD R7770-2PMD1GD5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Flipkart.com

or gtx 550ti(?)
Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti 1 GB GDDR5 
Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Flipkart.com

which of these three is better? are there any alternatives at 8k?
is gtx 650(non ti) any good?
Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 2 GB GDDR5 GV-N650OC-2GI Graphics Card: Flipkart.com

also how abt hd 6790? @7.9k(7.7k locally)
PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD6790 1 GB GDDR5
PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD6790 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Flipkart.com

also about CPU, i have thought of FX 8350(12.2k) or i53470(11.9k)/3570(12.5k)


----------



## vkl (Dec 24, 2012)

i5 3470-11.7k + Asrock H77 Pro4/MVP-6.8k
MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5 -7.9k 

Out of all the GPUs mentioned,hd7770 is the best.
fx8350+Asus M5A97(6.6k) would be good for heavily multi-threaded tasks.
For photoshop take the i5 3470.Fx8350 would be faster in photoshop in case some heavy filters are applied to the image,else i5 3470 is faster in photoshop.
Also in photoshop CS6 many functions including some filters are OpenCL,OpenGL accelerated which can be handled by hd7770 better than the processors.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 25, 2012)

It is not like that if you don't have the invoice, you can't get it RMAed. The warranty can be found from the serial number easily and in that case it will start from the manufacturing date, not from the date when you have made the purchased. Take the card to the nearest service center and ask them to check the warranty status from the serial number.


----------



## vkl (Dec 25, 2012)

One can try for RMA but in case of burnt GPU it depends upon the manufacture.Most manufacturers won't RMA if the graphics card is burnt out.


----------



## Shivam Pancholi (Dec 25, 2012)

vkl said:


> i5 3470-11.7k + Asrock H77 Pro4/MVP-6.8k
> MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5 -7.9k
> 
> Out of all the GPUs mentioned,hd7770 is the best.
> ...



ok, i'll get hd 7770, no alternative, thanks.... 
now, abt cpu, i'm not into serious photoshop, as i'm a serious gamer....so i think i'll stick with i5 3470 or i5 3570(non-k), which have price difference of 800 rs., so i5 3570(non-k) will be good, considering higher clock rate of 0.2 ghz?
any other cheap mobo around 5-6k(under 6k would be good, i'm not planning to use more then 2 hdd, or 1 hdd + 1 ssd), and usb 3.0 doesn't matter......
and cpu cooler, since i'm not overclocking, you think this'll be good?
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler: Flipkart.com



Cilus said:


> It is not like that if you don't have the invoice, you can't get it RMAed. The warranty can be found from the serial number easily and in that case it will start from the manufacturing date, not from the date when you have made the purchased. Take the card to the nearest service center and ask them to check the warranty status from the serial number.



ummm, ok, we'll go to SS today, see what happens....


----------



## vkl (Dec 25, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H -5.6k
MSI ZH77A-G41 -6k

CM Hyper TX3 EVO is fine.i5 3570 is a bit better,can go for it if the price difference is so less.


----------



## Shivam Pancholi (Dec 26, 2012)

vkl said:


> Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H -5.6k
> MSI ZH77A-G41 -6k
> 
> CM Hyper TX3 EVO is fine.i5 3570 is a bit better,can go for it if the price difference is so less.



gigabyte one looks good , cheers...

now everything is set(almost), expect 1 thing
cpu cooler, i'll go with either CM Hyper TX3 or CM Hyper 212 Evo(if i find one in stock), my question is that it will come in default push config, now if i want to add an extra fan for push + pull config, which fan is compatible, and where can i find it?

as for my bro's 7870, the warranty didn't covered, that means the card is gone.....


----------



## Cilus (Dec 26, 2012)

If you are not overclocking then TX3 EVO is okay with its single fan configuration.


----------

